# [PCGH-Ratgeber] Razer Gaming-Maus-Test: Die besten Mäuse und Mauspads für Gamer



## PCGH-Redaktion (11. Februar 2022)

Jetzt ist Ihre Meinung gefragt zu *[PCGH-Ratgeber] Razer Gaming-Maus-Test: Die besten Mäuse und Mauspads für Gamer*

					Die Razer Basilisk V3 bleibt die Referenz bei Razers Gaming-Mäusen mit Kabel, während die Basilisk Ultimate den ersten Platz in der Rangliste mit kabellosen Razer-Mäusen belegt. In den Testtabellen unseres Razer Gaming-Maus-Specials finden Sie mit dem Razer Sphex V3 auch ein gerade erst getestetes Mauspad des beliebten kalifornischen Herstellers. Der Ratgeberteil enthält wie üblich eine ausführliche Kaufberatung.

					Bitte beachten Sie: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert. Allgemeine Fragen und Kritik zu Online-Artikeln von PC Games Hardware sind im Feedback-Unterforum zu veröffentlichen und nicht im Kommentarthread zu einer News. Dort werden sie ohne Nachfragen entfernt.

__ Zurück zum Artikel: *[PCGH-Ratgeber] Razer Gaming-Maus-Test: Die besten Mäuse und Mauspads für Gamer*


----------



## JoM79 (11. Februar 2022)

Irgendwie finde ich nirgends die Angabe, dass der Artikel Werbung ist.


----------

